# mitgehen



## m4eve

hola!

Esta bien dicho "wie viele Personen gehen mit?"

quiero decir ¿cuántas personas van a ir?(al viaje)


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, está bien dicho, aunque por el verbo _gehen _suena a que se trata (exclusivamente) de un paseo, de una marcha o caminata.

Para un viaje en tren, auto, autobús, etc, o también en avión se diría 

_Wie viele Personen *fahren *mit?_.

Y la versión más neutra que se puede usar para cualquier situación es

_Wie viele Personen *kommen *mit_?


----------



## Miss Spain

Yo tambien utilizaria el verbo kommen, ya que es más general y coincide más con el español venir.


----------



## Sidjanga

Miss Spain said:


> Yo tambien utilizaria el verbo kommen, ya que es más general y coincide más con el español venir.


El verbo es _*mit*kommen_, no solamente _kommen_. Y no dije que este verbo fuera generalmente el mejor.
Como siempre, aquí también depende(ría) mucho del contexto concreto; si se viaja en tren, autobús o auto (también en avión, barco..), es muy usual decir _mitfahren_ (en todo caso, _mitkommen _se puede decir solamente si quien habla va a participar él/ella mismo/a en el viaje en cuestión).

(y respecto de que "coincide más con el español _venir_", el verbo que m4eve usó en castellano en su primer post es _ir_, que no _venir_)


----------



## Estopa

Sigianga said:


> (y respecto de que "coincide más con el español _venir_", el verbo que m4eve usó en castellano en su primer post es _ir_, que no _venir_)


 
Ah, ése es un detalle importante, porque sugiere que el que dice la frase no participa en el viaje. ¿En ese caso sobraría el "mit"?

¿Sería entonces mejor decir:
Wie viele nehmen an der Reise teil?

Saludos


----------



## Berenguer

En mi opinión si lo que queremos decir es "¿Cuántas personas vienen al viaje (conmigo)?" (donde el conmigo se sobreentiende al decir "venir" y no "ir") diríamos: "*Wie viele Personen kommen mit?*"
Si no queremos indicar que existe un viaje y simplemente nos queremos informar de cuántas personas van, sin indicar si vamos nosotros, la opción de Estopa podría ser adecuada, o simplemente "*Wie viele gehen?*"
Un saludo.


----------



## Sidjanga

Estopa said:


> Ah, ése es un detalle importante, porque sugiere que el que dice la frase no participa en el viaje. ¿En ese caso sobraría el "mit"?
> 
> ¿Sería entonces mejor decir:
> Wie viele nehmen an der Reise teil? (...)


No diría que sobre el _mit_; si quien habla _no_ participa en el viaje, simplemente no se puede usar _mit*kommen*_, dado que es sobre todo el -_kommen_ la parte que implica que quien habla se encuentra (por lo menos mentalmente) ya ahí adonde van a viajar todas esas personas, o sea, en el viaje (y aquí no bastaría con que le gustara viajar  ).

_Wie viele (Personen) nehmen an der Reise teil?_ es una solución muy elegante y acertada, aunque cabe mencionar que pertenece más bien al registro elevado y puede sonar no del todo natural en una conversación diaria entre amigos.

En todo caso, cualquiera que vaya a participar en el viaje, esté de alguna manera implicado en los preparativos o conozca a alguien que participe el él puede decir muy bien

_Wie viele (Leute, Schüler, Kinder etc.) fahren mit?_, en pr'acticamente cualquier situación.


Berenguer said:


> En mi opinión si lo que queremos decir es "¿Cuántas personas vienen al viaje (conmigo)?" (donde el conmigo se sobreentiende al decir "venir" y no "ir") diríamos: "*Wie viele Personen kommen mit?*"





Berenguer said:


> Si no queremos indicar que existe un viaje y simplemente nos queremos informar de cuántas personas van, sin indicar si vamos nosotros, la opción de Estopa podría ser adecuada, o simplemente "*Wie viele gehen?*" (...).


_Wie viele gehen?_ así sin más no funcionaría aquí.

Si es una caminata nomás, es decir, por lo menos la parte esencial se hace a pie, se podría decir/diría _Wie viele gehen *mit*?_ (_mitgehen_; como dije arriba)

En los demás casos, habría que usar una de las opciones mencionadas arriba (mitfahre; an der Reise teilnehmen).


(aunque la verdad que no tengo muy claro qué querés decir con "Si no queremos indicar que existe un viaje...")


----------



## Berenguer

Sigianga said:


> [...]
> 
> _Wie viele (Leute, Schüler, Kinder etc.) fahren mit?_, en pr'acticamente cualquier situación.
> _Wie viele gehen?_ así sin más no funcionaría aquí.
> 
> Si es una caminata nomás, es decir, por lo menos la parte esencial se hace a pie, se podría decir/diría _Wie viele gehen *mit*?_ (_mitgehen_; como dije arriba)
> [...]



Cierto Sigianga. Se me ha vuelto a escapar el españolismo de "ir" para cualquier situación. "Fahren" ya que normalmente se viaja en algún medio de transporte, sería el adecuado en esta situación.

Un saludo.


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Sigianga said:


> El verbo es _*mit*kommen_, no solamente _kommen_. Y no dije que este verbo fuera generalmente el mejor.
> Como siempre, aquí también depende(ría) mucho del contexto concreto; si se viaja en tren, autobús o auto (también en avión, barco..), es muy usual decir _mitfahren_ (en todo caso, _mitkommen _se puede decir solamente si quien habla va a participar él/ella mismo/a en el viaje en cuestión).
> 
> (y respecto de que "coincide más con el español _venir_", el verbo que m4eve usó en castellano en su primer post es _ir_, que no _venir_)



Totalmente de acuerdo. Si hay viaje, utilizaría "fahren" o "mitfahren". "Kommen" no está incorrecto, pero es más general... Con "fahren" o "mitfahren" especificas más


----------



## Sidjanga

maiteinliverpool said:


> (...) "Kommen" no está incorrecto, pero es más general... (...)


Como dije, el uso de _*mit*kommen_ requiere sobre todo que quien habla participe él/ella mismo/a en el viaje en cuestión.


----------



## davinchiss88

Hola todos,

quisiera agregar que, de acuerdo con lo que me han enseñado, *fahren mit *se refiere al medio en el cual se viaja:

- Womit fahren Sie?
...mit dem Wagen, Fahrrad....

Si está mal, porfavor corrijanme.

Gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, sí, pero en el caso de _fahren mit *etwas*_ es básicamente la preposición _mit _la que hace referencia al "medio en que se viaja".
Pero esto es en realidad otra cosa, porque en el caso de _fahren (mit etwas)_ el verbo es simplemente _fahren_, y "por casualidad" le sigue la preposición _mit_, que antes que nada precede a un sustantivo.
Esto se traduciría simplemente por _*ir *(*en* auto/bicicleta/etc)._

En el caso de _mitgehen _o _mitfahren_, en cambio, _mit_- es una parte integral del verbo (separable).
Dependiendo del contexto, posibles equivalentes en castellano pueden ser _acompañar (a alguien en un viaje), venirse (con alguien a alguna parte), participar (en un viaje),_ y probablemente otros.


----------

